# Fresh or frozen?



## Lula-belle (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok question, asking everyone - fresh or frozen??
Just had follow up appointment with clinic to talk about what we are going to do next...they are happy to support us in host surrogacy. 

However to try and rule out egg problems we are probably going to get our embryos tested next time, there are risks with this (had it done before) that either embryos all abnormal or don't survive testing - so if we froze them, we would know all this before we got surrogate ready.

Or if we did fresh cycle risk would be surrogate would have to go through some treatment to be ready same time as me as then may not be anything to transfer...but then they think fresh transfers have better results...dilemma...

What are people's experiences with host, fresh or frozen cycles? And in terms of making sure you are both ready at same time (me having eggs out and then surrogate ready a few days later for transfer) how difficult or easy have matches found this?


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

I have had many cycles with a surrogate mother, 4 fresh and 2 frozen.  From that we got one child from a fresh cycle (two embryos transferred) and one from a frozen cycle (single frozen embryo transferred).  I think the clinics are very experienced at syncing up two people, whether it be a surrogate mother with a donor or the mother, or a donor with the mother (when the mother is carrying the baby using a donor egg).


----------

